# 11 a side football



## CJMahony (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Does anyone know anything about getting involved in an 11 a side football team over here?

I know they exist I just don't know where to go for one! 

Any advice or any games of football going would be much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## MattDubai (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi guys, myself and a mate of are interested in playing! 5 or 7 or 11 a side! +971528064661


----------



## Rourkararian (Jan 21, 2013)

Alright lads, did any of you get any luck in finding a team of some ppl to have a game of ball with??

Cheers


----------

